# milknmuffins / muffinsnmilk / Heather Snow / Jefferson Michael Ross



## D.Va (Jul 12, 2017)

A Twitter user found some e-fame recently after posting a story of their life as a trans woman at SAFES (the Salvation Army Female Emergency Shelter) in Portland. _Because of course it's Portland. _This particular chain of Tweets earned over 30 thousand retweets. The Salvation Army didn't take too kindly and, well, removed them from the shelter:








Nevertheless, being banned from a homeless shelter didn't stop them from being on Twitter every day, and their Twitter popularity has exploded dramatically. So, who are they?




*Jefferson Michael Ross*
Born 18th April, 1986​


Spoiler: Jeff's CV



I haven't posted a resume, but I live in Des Moines, Iowa.

This is my resume, as it looks after the last time I had someone check it.

Jeff M. Ross
(Probably a bad idea to post my full contact info lolz)

Qualifications and Experience
 6 Months customer service experience
 IT background and skills – Hardware, systems, networks
 Office and Windows proficiency - Intermediate
 50+ WPM Typing

Education
 High School. Graduate Southeast Polk High School, class of 2004, 2.5 GPA. Runnells, IA
 College. Attended DMACC (Ankeny), Fall 2005 – Spring 2006, AA Transfer, English Major, incomplete

Plan of Action
 Work. Work toward the improvement of myself and my surroundings.

Work Experience
 Cleaner – UGL Unicco. Des Moines, IA 03/2008 – 04/2008
 Cook – T.J.’s Tap Bar and Grill. Mitchellville, IA 05/2007 – 10/2007
 Clerk – Git ‘N Go. Des Moines, IA 05/2005 – 11/2005



Jefferson Michael Ross is a 31-year-old college dropout and self-described 'trans novelist' from Des Moines, Iowa. Jeff has never been able to hold down a single job for more than a few months at a time, and has been fired several times for various reasons. Unable to pay rent due to a poor skill set and a tendency to get into fights with his managers, Jeff has spent the last several years living in homeless shelters and in the houses of close friends.

Formerly identifying as homosexual, Jeff decided they were trans sometime in 2010. Since then they have moved to Portland, and although homeless, manages to maintain a fair number of playing hours on their Steam profile. Jeff was an active poster on the Penny Arcade forums for several years (as DirtyDirtyVagrant), eventually rage quitting in 2014 after getting booty blasted in a Secret Santa thread.

Jeff has long struggled with obesity, topping out at 415lbs earlier this year. Jeff has blamed his weight on a diet of fast food, and was completely unable to comprehend why a fridge at a homeless shelter might have locks on it.

In his spare time, which he has a lot of, Jeff complains about (and harasses) women on Twitter:















Spoiler: Whining at Jesse Singal















Spoiler: LACI GREEN!















Jeff constantly RTs any trans gofundmes that come his way, including Slingblade's, and of course our favourite potato:





Bonus:





And now Jeff's plan is to convert a camper van into a home.



Spoiler: The van


----------



## Ruin (Jul 12, 2017)

Separated at birth?


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 12, 2017)

lol
















It seems they got into some shit with that Ian Cheong retard, too.








Zinnia thirst off the charts.












Zinnia isn't ugly tbh.

Giving legal advice to Debi Teter







That autogynephilia tho.


----------



## Ruin (Jul 12, 2017)

Portland was a mistake. ADF's presence alone was justification for a tactical strike but now we have this thing.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Jul 12, 2017)

Thats a fuckin fish person if i ever saw one


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Jul 12, 2017)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> Thats a fuckin fish person if i ever saw one


The gentleman does rather have that Innsmouth look


----------



## cuddle striker (Jul 12, 2017)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> Thats a fuckin fish person if i ever saw one


they've definitely got the innsmouth look.

edit, ninjaed


----------



## JUSTCHILLIN (Jul 12, 2017)

Oh, wonderful. A troons Steven Assanti.


----------



## Lorento (Jul 12, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


>



Oh my god, he's in his 30s. 

How much of a emotionally stunted wanker do you have to be to not get kicked out of a shelter aged 30?


----------



## BB 876 (Jul 12, 2017)

This icon contrasted against his real mug is really jarring.

When I first saw this guy's tweet thread shitting on the Salvation Army, I poked through the media section of his Twitter and it was quite telling. The dude's obviously obese and if you scroll further down you see Pokemon Sun & Moon snapshots. If you're towing the poverty line, why do you have a 3DS?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 12, 2017)

Agaygoat said:


> If you're towing the poverty line, why do you have a 3DS?



:autism:


----------



## Florence (Jul 12, 2017)

That fucking forehead, god damn. This guy looks like Coppercab's long-lost brother.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jul 12, 2017)

The thirst gives off Tim Whtibeck vibes, only this one is just an idiot instead of a head trauma victim.


----------



## Potatomongrel (Jul 12, 2017)

Spoiler: Yikes



"Here's another one with a bit of makeup plus a goofy ass smile."


----------



## Coconut Gun (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Un Platano (Jul 12, 2017)

> Qualifications and Experience
>  6 Months customer service experience
>  IT background and skills – Hardware, systems, networks
>  Office and Windows proficiency - Intermediate
>  50+ WPM Typing


That's a real creative way to say his work experience in 30 years is that he plays on a computer all day and had a short stint working a cash register.



>  College. Attended DMACC (Ankeny), Fall 2005 – Spring 2006, AA Transfer, English Major, incomplete


And he must not know that including this kind of stuff on a resume only makes him look worse.


----------



## Ruin (Jul 12, 2017)

That is one butt ugly troon.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Jul 12, 2017)

Ruin said:


> Portland was a mistake. ADF's presence alone was justification for a tactical strike but now we have this thing.


At least they're all gathering in one area.  It'll make things easier once the tranny purge gets approved.


----------



## Picklechu (Jul 12, 2017)

Ah, the tried and true pattern of "fail, then become a tranny."


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Jul 12, 2017)

Potatomongrel said:


> Spoiler: Yikes
> 
> 
> 
> "Here's another one with a bit of makeup plus a goofy ass smile."



i'm gettin this vibe


----------



## heathercho (Jul 12, 2017)

Spoiler: Expectation














Spoiler: Reality











No wonder the SA kicked Jeff out.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 12, 2017)

The Penny-Arcade trans community is one of my personal lolcows and this one fell off of my radar. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Unpleasant (Jul 12, 2017)

I feel sorry for (potentially battered) women at a shelter having to put up with this ugly lump of fat. He would be disturbing even if he wasn't pretending to be a woman.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Jul 12, 2017)

Why do I get the feeling that resume is not just a sample of what it looks like for the internet but the actual resume they show to employers?

Oh, that's right, :autism:. (lolz)


----------



## Ruin (Jul 12, 2017)

heathercho said:


> Spoiler: Expectation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you even call that kind of haircut?


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 12, 2017)

Ruin said:


> What do you even call that kind of haircut?



:autism:


----------



## Bandit Keith (Jul 12, 2017)

Ruin said:


> What do you even call that kind of haircut?



The Hobo Skrillex


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 12, 2017)

heathercho said:


> No wonder the SA kicked Jeff out.



At first I thought SA was Something Awful and we had yet another literal troon on our hands but then I realized Salvation Army could also be abbreviated that way and then I was relieved.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 12, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> At first I thought SA was Something Awful and we had yet another literal troon on our hands but then I realized Salvation Army could also be abbreviated that way and then I was relieved.



How many troons does Lowtax create?!!


----------



## heathercho (Jul 12, 2017)

Ruin said:


> What do you even call that kind of haircut?



The Half Faggot. At least that's what I'd call it.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jul 12, 2017)

just for once can we get a lolcow that doesn't look like a fish?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 12, 2017)

Aside from @Buffalo Bill and Greta asskisser Katja Lowin?
Too many.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Jul 12, 2017)

Looks like ForeverKailyn's long-lost brother.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 12, 2017)

We really need to stop letting fat disgusting dudes hang out at battered women's shelters.  That's pretty much one of the only actual safe spaces that should be treated as holy ground


----------



## An Ghost (Jul 12, 2017)

It's amazing how fat homeless people in Portland can get. Always is.


----------



## Sexy Potoo (Jul 12, 2017)

Agaygoat said:


> If you're towing the poverty line, why do you have a 3DS?







Un Platano said:


> Qualifications and Experience
>  6 Months customer service experience
>  IT background and skills – Hardware, systems, networks
>  Office and Windows proficiency - Intermediate
> ...



Office and Windows proficiency - Intermediate => "I can change the font in Microsoft Word"
-also-
50 WPM typing


----------



## Ruin (Jul 12, 2017)

TiggerNits said:


> We really need to stop letting fat disgusting dudes hang out at battered women's shelters.  That's pretty much one of the only actual safe spaces that should be treated as holy ground



Salvation Army shelters are unisex. He's still a creep though.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 12, 2017)

Chan the Wizard said:


> The Penny-Arcade trans community is one of my personal lolcows and this one fell off of my radar. Thanks for reminding me.



If Tycho and crew produced this, how many more cows did those two hacks create?


----------



## RI 360 (Jul 12, 2017)

lol that's not a hair cut, that's his hairline thinning faster than an ice rink in July.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 12, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> If Tycho and crew produced this, how many more cows did those two hacks create?



There are so many more.
Go through their trans threads sometime. Cows as far as the eye can see. Metalbourne and Dubh are my two favorites and I bet they're connected to this mess.


----------



## Dismaying Tree (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm just surprised how much traction that original twitter thread managed to get. I always got a sketchy vibe from the story, no matter the number of retweets. I guess if you put in the right buzzwords in the right order, no one will give enough of a shit to background check you.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jul 12, 2017)

Portland is a lolcow.


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Jul 12, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> It's amazing how fat homeless people in Portland can get. Always is.


I see it here in Astoria too. It's always the younger edgelords that clock in at 2-300 lbs and somehow never lose an ounce.


----------



## CatFace (Jul 13, 2017)

heathercho said:


> Spoiler: Expectation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His hoodie at the bottom looks like gigantic testicles.


----------



## Tommy Wiseau Kin (Jul 13, 2017)

Un Platano said:


> That's a real creative way to say his work experience in 30 years is that he plays on a computer all day and had a short stint working a cash register.
> 
> 
> And he must not know that including this kind of stuff on a resume only makes him look worse.



Them including how they got a 2.5 GPA in high school when they're in their 30s was the icing on the cake for me. This should be used as an example of how not to do a resume because it's one of the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## BB 876 (Jul 13, 2017)

I gotta wonder, how could this mess even begin to attempt to pass and be less troon-y? At least Chris kind of looks like an unhealthy grandmother, Coppercab 2.0 here has nothing.


----------



## Frenda (Jul 13, 2017)

Ruin said:


> Salvation Army shelters are unisex. He's still a creep though.



not according to this guy.





https://archive.md/iDl2K

"defund battered women's shelters!" -@milknmuffins, 2017


----------



## Ruin (Jul 13, 2017)

Frenda said:


> not according to this guy.
> 
> View attachment 246822
> 
> ...



The one next to near my apartment is. I don't  know about Portland.


----------



## Deez Nuts (Jul 13, 2017)

What exactly was his beef with the Salvation Army? I know shelters can be really rough for the homeless, but I'm assuming the one for women who are victims of DV is a lil better. What exactly did he claim to get housed there?


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 13, 2017)

Deez Nuts said:


> What exactly was his beef with the Salvation Army? I know shelters can be really rough for the homeless, but I'm assuming the one for women who are victims of DV is a lil better. What exactly did he claim to get housed there?



SA has some homophobic policies.  

That's why I might choose not to donate to them but to some food bank instead.

Still, it is utterly shit behavior to campaign to defund a women's clinic you're invading despite not even being a woman.  That's just scumbag behavior.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 13, 2017)

Tommy Wiseau Kin said:


> Them including how they got a 2.5 GPA in high school when they're in their 30s was the icing on the cake for me. This should be used as an example of how not to do a resume because it's one of the worst I've ever seen.


I should probably clarify this CV was from a post they made in 2008. Even then a 2.5 is fucking embarrassing.

They made a ton of threads in the Advice board of PA if you check his thread history, maybe you can find some interesting stories because there are 12,000 posts and I'm not reading them all: https://forums.penny-arcade.com/profile/discussions/DirtyDirtyVagrant


----------



## An Ghost (Jul 13, 2017)

Salvation Army had (maybe still does) a controlversial practice when employing the mentally handicapped:


Spoiler: you might have heard of it



Managers at sales/thrift store locations would time how long a regular person takes to say sort a bag of clothing and how long an exceptional employee would. If the exceptional takes twice as long, they make half as much. This was legal because something something charity. 

They caught flak for it (obviously) but no clue if it still happens or is just kept more secret.


Moral of the story: go Salvation Army and oppress trannies and autists to the extreme!


----------



## D.Va (Jul 13, 2017)

Crossover with Reeeed, who had a DarkSydePhil moment after telling someone to kill themselves on Twitter


----------



## Jaiman (Jul 13, 2017)

my name is jeff


----------



## Tommy Wiseau Kin (Jul 13, 2017)

D.Va said:


> I should probably clarify this CV was from a post they made in 2008. Even then a 2.5 is fucking embarrassing.
> 
> They made a ton of threads in the Advice board of PA if you check his thread history, maybe you can find some interesting stories because there are 12,000 posts and I'm not reading them all: https://forums.penny-arcade.com/profile/discussions/DirtyDirtyVagrant



Still, for any Kiwis making resumes right now: by the time you leave high school, no matter what you do, don't put any information about high school. No one gives a shit and just putting that info down will hurt your chances, especially if you put a 2.5 GPA. Also you're not obligated to put your GPA on your resume so if it's not impressive, particularly if it's under 3.0, just skip it and 99% of people won't care. Most won't even bother asking you in the interview process anyway. (Note: don't follow this advice if they have a minimum GPA requirement.)

It's a hard job market so I want to help my fellow Kiwis out. Let's use our laughing at lolcows to do some good for each other.

(Edit: Typos)


----------



## Education Lottery (Jul 13, 2017)

Ruin said:


> The one next to near my apartment is. I don't  know about Portland.



In the larger cities, depending, SA has more gender-segregated ones. Or they may have a 'complex' where the men are housed in one building, women w/children housed in one, single women, etc.  Our city's SA is women-only, for example.


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Jul 13, 2017)

D.Va said:


> Crossover with Reeeed, who had a DarkSydePhil moment after telling someone to kill themselves on Twitter
> 
> View attachment 246886


TERFs are people too, Nora. You may disagree with their views for protecting normal women from the trans menace but you can't go around telling them to kil themselves.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Jul 13, 2017)

He´s dead, fam. With the deepest regets I have to inform you that Jeff killed himself in January 2015. He will be deeply missed. 














https://www.facebook.com/BeyondTheBinary/posts/922233087789154
http://archive.md/HsNWR 

Any Tumblrfags around? I can´t access the post as his Tumblr requires a login, nor can I find any archives of it, but that´s his suicide note (if it´s still up). @D.Va _MsHeatherNix_ is another of his screen names to add.

http://msheathernix.tumblr.com/post/107586516719/bye


----------



## Ruin (Jul 13, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> He´s dead, fam. With the deepest regets I have to inform you that Jeff killed himself in January 2015. He will be deeply missed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is he still active on Twitter then? His last tweets were a few days ago.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Jul 13, 2017)

That´s the one million dollar question but he sure wouldn´t be the first one to fake a suicide. Attention whoring and :autism: is my guess.


----------



## heathercho (Jul 13, 2017)

Ruin said:


> How is he still active on Twitter then? His last tweets were a few days ago.



Well being "dead" for 2 years WOULD explain his hair and general visage... that or he's just an attention seeking faggot.


----------



## Ruin (Jul 13, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That´s the one million dollar question but he sure wouldn´t be the first one to fake a suicide. Attention whoring and :autism: is my guess.



Either that or the blank stare and bloated body we've been thinking was autism are actually symptoms of him being a zombie.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 13, 2017)

Nora has been banned from everyplace she's ever been but Twitter, but I'm sure it's really everyone else who's the problem, and not Nora herself being a fat, noxious tub of shit.


----------



## An Ghost (Jul 13, 2017)

He has a thread here and killed himself.

So can that be added to our kill count? Steps are backwards but the end is the same.


----------



## BB 876 (Jul 13, 2017)

Kiwifarms: So evil we went back 2 years ago and somehow harassed someone to death before their thread was even created.

I mean...what?


----------



## D.Va (Jul 13, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> He´s dead, fam. With the deepest regets I have to inform you that Jeff killed himself in January 2015. He will be deeply missed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Nix" was an older fake surname they used for a while before settling on Snow. I didn't see much value in adding aliases that were only used briefly and had no good content to the thread OP tbh.

Mind you I totally overlooked the tumblr and it'll probably stay locked since it won't be long until one of them discover this thread and spooks the cow. Especially since they know this place exists:


----------



## Echo_Ender (Jul 13, 2017)

Seems like a classic fake suicide for attention ploy.  It's a tumblrite favorite.


----------



## Dismaying Tree (Jul 13, 2017)

Besides that, I just checked the link to the suicide post and it's since been deleted.


 
It'd be pretty hard for a dead person to go back and delete a post.


----------



## talk talk talk (Jul 13, 2017)

Pseudicide is painless . . .

Because you don't actually do it.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Jul 13, 2017)

Suicide baiting? How lame. I was hoping trannyism was secretly some sort of ruse in order to obtain immortality by bonding your soul to the removed penis as a phylactery of sorts. Guess it was just autism after all.


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 13, 2017)

You'd think someone who's known they were trans since 2010 would have put in enough effort to pass by now.


D.Va said:


> "Nix" was an older fake surname they used for a while before settling on Snow. I didn't see much value in adding aliases that were only used briefly and had no good content to the thread OP tbh.
> 
> Mind you I totally overlooked the tumblr and it'll probably stay locked since it won't be long until one of them discover this thread and spooks the cow. Especially since they know this place exists:
> 
> ...



Of course he believes Randi harassed Nora and not the other way around.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Jul 14, 2017)

Wasn´t one of Ian´s best moments back in the days





Good for Jeff, I guess





His Amazon wishlist, mostly looking for stuff for his van
https://www.amazon.com/registry/wishlist/3NDT65NUOU0D1Yo

Jeff is indeed exceptional. On May 8 SA released a statement, basically everything´s a misunderstanding that ceased to exist now. Sounds to me if he would have acted like a decent human being after that nothing would have escalated in any way.

http://cascade.salvationarmy.org/cascade2/news/feeling-safe-at-safes/
http://archive.md/MwM7K

May 8, 2017
Lt. Jared Arnold
(503) 567-9938
Community Relations Director
jared.arnold@usw.salvationarmy.org

_Feeling safe at SAFES

We are sorry that @milknmuffins did not feel comfortable about addressing these particular concerns to us in person, as she has done in the past. We have now met with her and addressed her concerns and frustrations with her experiences at The Salvation Army Female Emergency Shelter (SAFES). We are happy to report that the meeting went well and together we determined steps of action she feels would benefit the entire SAFES community. 

She felt overwhelmed by this situation and the amount of attention on social media pertaining to her tweets. We want to thank everyone who supported her so far.

She did report that she feels safe at SAFES and looks forward to one day serving people within this community. 

We're thankful for the opportunity to meet with her in-person and understand her perspective. We continually strive to serve without discrimination. We want to ensure that people feel safe, cared for and heard in our shelters._

And here we are, Jeff looking for a lawyer who´s interested in suing the Salvation Army.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 14, 2017)

Jeff... Read the Alex Mauer thread. It won't end well for him. Probably won't for you, either.


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Jul 14, 2017)

At least dude picked a normal tranny name and not the usual Amythyst Illyria Moonfyre shit


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 14, 2017)

Agaygoat said:


> Kiwifarms: So evil we went back 2 years ago and somehow harassed someone to death before their thread was even created.
> 
> I mean...what?




Turns out @Null owns a Delorean and a few of us can hook him up with Libyan unobtanium and high-end capacitors


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Jul 14, 2017)

Attempting to sue and cause problems for women's domestic violence/women only shelters, really tells you all you need to know about these troons.
  And he certainly isn't the first sack of shit to do so, at least two others with threads here have behaved the same way.


----------



## BB 876 (Jul 14, 2017)

Dorsia.Reservation said:


> Attempting to sue and cause problems for women's domestic violence/women only shelters, really tells you all you need to know about these troons.
> And he certainly isn't the first sack of shit to do so, at least two others with threads here have behaved the same way.



Fatty's just pissed they locked the fridge.


----------



## Android raptor (Jul 15, 2017)

When I first saw the tweets about getting booted from the Salvation Army shelter I thought it was legit since they have a history of discriminating against LGBTQ people (given it's an evangelical Christian organization). Now that more info has been dug up on this person I think it's safe to say they probably aren't the most reliable narrator, to put it mildly.

Also faking suicide is a dick move, especially if you're an adult.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 15, 2017)

Android raptor said:


> Also faking suicide is a dick move, especially if you're an adult.



Fake? No that was totally real.
Current day Milknmuffins is actually a body snatcher from Mars, clearly.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Jul 15, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Fake? No that was totally real.
> Current day Milknmuffins is actually a body snatcher from Mars, clearly.


Oh, so that's where all the trannies are coming from.


----------



## Rokko (Jul 16, 2017)

Um Oh Ah Yeah said:


> Oh, so that's where all the trannies are coming from.


*Insert random uranus reference
---
There is really a pattern here. All troons are raped, lusted after, have it worse than combat veterans, etc.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 16, 2017)

Rokko said:


> *Insert random uranus reference
> ---
> There is really a pattern here. All troons are raped, lusted after, have it worse than combat veterans, etc.



And when they're not accusing random, unidentified cis males of doing this, they're accusing actual other troons of doing it.  E.g. Wesley Bailey, who has apparently raped every troon in North America at least five times.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 16, 2017)

Your own damn fault famalam. Being poor just isn't an excuse for being fat. This is what happens when someone becomes so addicted to food that they eat subconsciously when they don't even need to.


----------



## Jaiman (Jul 16, 2017)

Ruin said:


> How is he still active on Twitter then? His last tweets were a few days ago.


jeff is a ghost


----------



## Ambivalenz (Jul 17, 2017)

Found another Jeff pic and figured why not? Pic is from 2014, not a lot has changed in comparison to his recent ones.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 19, 2017)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeens


----------



## Jaiman (Jul 19, 2017)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 250060
> 
> View attachment 250061
> 
> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeens


I have to give him a little credit, he knows and admits that his old stuff was laughable.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Jul 20, 2017)

Muffin man, or whatever your name is, if you're reading your thread, come in and chat with us!  We don't bite.  We're happy to look at your new information if you provide it to us.  An updated resume, perhaps?


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 20, 2017)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 250060
> 
> View attachment 250061
> 
> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeens


Cow crossover! "Michelle" has a thread.


----------



## Melkor (Jul 20, 2017)

"Boohoo I'm too fat to walk the same distance I used to walk when I wasn't fat.   "

Cry about it. You did this to yourself.


----------



## Quieres? (Jul 22, 2017)

Melkor said:


> "Boohoo I'm too fat to walk the same distance I used to walk when I wasn't fat.   "
> 
> Cry about it. You did this to yourself.


Yeah. It would be another deal if he had some fibrosis shit somewhere but his weight is completely self inflicted. Unless he's gonna make up something about being force-fed so everyone can feel bad for him.

Why is it so hard for him to just get a job in some office somewhere and rent a one-room apartment? Feels like he's got Münchhausens but in a different kind of way - he wants to be seen as homeless and unprivileged despite being fully capable of things.


----------



## Collections Agent (Jul 22, 2017)

Honestly they handled finding out they have a thread pretty well. Wouldn't mind if he/she stopped by to say hi


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 22, 2017)

I want Heather Snow's ghost to come to the dark side.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 25, 2017)

drama alert



 



Spoiler


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Jul 25, 2017)

D.Va said:


> drama alert
> 
> View attachment 252691
> 
> ...



BRB adding "Bitch I don't give a fuck about what you think of me I am more professional than you any day Bitch" to my work email sig. Someone get this Salvation Army chick to sign up on KF pls.


----------



## Poor Choices (Jul 25, 2017)

D.Va said:


> drama alert
> 
> View attachment 252691
> 
> ...


Jeff does seem like a punk ass bitch because it appears he cost a developmentally disabled person their job. For shame.


----------



## cuddle striker (Jul 25, 2017)

Chloe Price said:


> Yeah. It would be another deal if he had some fibrosis shit somewhere but his weight is completely self inflicted. Unless he's gonna make up something about being force-fed so everyone can feel bad for him.
> 
> Why is it so hard for him to just get a job in some office somewhere and rent a one-room apartment? Feels like he's got Münchhausens but in a different kind of way - he wants to be seen as homeless and unprivileged despite being fully capable of things.



it's called malingering. either faking or causing illness to get money.


----------



## Cosmo Kramer (Jul 26, 2017)

I wish they'd all get hit by a meadone.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jul 26, 2017)

Gonk said:


> I wish they'd all get hit by a meadone.



A what now? Whatever it is I hope it's large and on fire.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 15, 2017)

He was chimping on Twitter and called someone a "pussy," then had to ask if that was a "gendered insult". http://archive.md/V6B91


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 15, 2017)

He wouldn't have to ask such questions if he didn't get into stupid Twitter arguments.


----------



## Jaiman (Aug 15, 2017)

. he is fat.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Aug 18, 2017)

http://archive.md/WM5HE


----------



## D.Va (Aug 18, 2017)

If you wanted your thread to die you could have just stopped talking about it

Instead you hung onto the coattails of Zinnia and fucking Slingblade


----------



## Cosmo Kramer (Aug 18, 2017)

Surprisingly self-aware, yet totally clueless about Zach.


----------



## Quieres? (Aug 18, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> (BUNCH OF TWEETS)
> http://archive.md/WM5HE


I love people automatically thinking I'm a man. Makes me feel alive. Girls are angry too. ..Or something.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 2, 2017)

He's still butthurt.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Sep 2, 2017)

Jeff is only about three months late...


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 2, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


>



"Publishing somebody's information for the explicit purpose of soliciting vandalism or violence is way too fucked up"

Good thing we don't do that.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Trombonista (Sep 8, 2017)

Then why did you post that tweet, Heather?


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Sep 9, 2017)

trombonista said:


> Then why did you post that tweet, Heather?



Attention naturally. 

Im sure their emergency is that they can't afford pizza..


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 21, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 276293



I'm sure @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt is willing to be of assistance.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 25, 2017)

Looks like he Twitter an hero'd in September, no replies to him since then and his account is gone. http://archive.md/lOSIV He may still be around on a new handle/a locked account.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 25, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Looks like he Twitter an hero'd in September, no replies to him since then and his account is gone. http://archive.md/lOSIV He may still be around on a new handle/a locked account.
> 
> View attachment 320156



 but hopefully realized that hanging out with dummies who can't take jokes on the internet wasn't the way to continue spending her life.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 26, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> but hopefully realized that hanging out with dummies who can't take jokes on the internet wasn't the way to continue spending her life.


Sadly he is still shit-glued to the rat king losers, here he is yelling about Jesse Singal. http://archive.md/cUEw7
https://mobile.twitter.com/muffinsnmilk


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 26, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Sadly he is still shit-glued to the rat king losers, here he is yelling about Jesse Singal. http://archive.md/cUEw7
> https://mobile.twitter.com/muffinsnmilk



Ah that explains it, new twitter handle.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Coldgrip (Nov 26, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 320820


He could just buy some rope instead. It'll cost only a fraction of what a sleeping bag and thermal mat cost and it'll solve all his problems.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Nov 26, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> He could just buy some rope instead. It'll cost only a fraction of what a sleeping bag and thermal mat cost and it'll solve all his problems.


Bleach is cheaper!


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 27, 2017)

Maybe if he tried a shelter that takes men?  Or he could be a brave warrior and open one himself for troons.  I'd actually massively respect him for doing that and it'd provide a very needed service for trans people, but it takes time and effort (and women already did it so they can nut up and provide for men in dresses too, rite?).

There's the getting a job and paying for a place to stay option, of course, but we all know that's never going to happen.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Nov 27, 2017)

I love how more than one troon has wanted to sue a womans shelter. It really shows how very little these freaks care about women needing safe spaces. Not even homeless women or children matter more than having the delusion that they're women entertained.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 28, 2017)

Tango down, again. Hi, Jefferson!


----------

